# where is a good place for program notes online?



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

I am looking for notes on Schoenberg's Pelleas und Melisande. I found some but they are not related to the subdivision of tempi in the recording I have, by extension of that, is there a resource or archive for program notes or inlay cards from CDs? 

 J


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The naxos website has some good notes on it.


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Andre


----------

